# What Breed is this dog?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The head is really throwing me for a loop. The body looks like an English setter to me with golden/lab/setter head. Looking forward to seeing other peoples ideas.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> The head is really throwing me for a loop. The body looks like an English setter to me with golden/lab/setter head. Looking forward to seeing other peoples ideas.


 
Good guess! But not even close! I too cannot wait to see what others think! Give Oakly a hug for me!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Are you willing to give a hint? For example, is it an unusual looking example of a breed, a good representative of a breed, or a mix breed?


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

Saint bernard


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Mut!!! I told you guys I was in a strange mood tonight


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Australian shepherd with a bad haircut??

Golden Retriever with vitiligo??


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm going to say Golden mixed with Springer Spaniel.....????


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It's hard without something to reference the size of the dog to.

Could be a Golden Border Collie mix, or a Golden French Brittany mix.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Are we sure it's a dog? (kidding)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I insist on DNA testing! Probably not breeds they test for though...It's a cutie though. It's all in those eyes...Any BC in there...:uhoh:


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

It's a Heinz...


(57 varieties!) LOL


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

To me ... LOL
It looks like a golden, with beagle markings?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's a rare breed if it's a purebred. There is something called a Pyrenean Mastiff that looks like that, but if he is one, he's lacking coat. My guess is he's a young one of those, or he's a mutt that a shelter is pretending is one of those LOL (just like they love to pretend black hairy lab mixes are Flat Coated Retrievers).

Here's a Pyrenean Mastiff as a puppy:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

He/She has feathers on their ears, feet, and tail ... Which makes me think GR... But the spots are pretty unusual for a GR which reminded me of beagle markings... Geesh Im stumped


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well if it's a mixed breed that's a whole other story...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kinda looks like a catahoula mix to me


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think a golden springer spaniel mix. But probably a purebreed dog I have never heard of.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

My guess was the same as Oakly's Dad, which we know isn't correct: English Spaniel/Lab mix.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

A shaved Collie mix? VERY cute no matter what breed.


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

closest thing i could find was something called a Mucuchies from Venezuela???

he kind of looks like a really light duck tolling retriever... ha, i have no idea!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The tail, the eyes, the coloring and partly the muzzle say Great Pyrenees mixed with one or two others. Does he have double dew claws on his back legs?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My though was a catahuya or Aussie shepherd mixed with something like a pyr


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kerrrriiii, come back, what is he???????


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yeah she just kind of dumped that question on us and left. WHAT IS THE ANSWER??????????


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Geesh, Ive looked on here like 7 times to see if I missed kerri's post... guess not!! WHERE ARE YOU GIRL?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmmm.....collie/lab?
collie/golden? 
collie/spaniel?

Now I will find out there is no collie in the dog at all!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

ME TOO...I keep checking.... I think she was just seeing how many of us she could hook ! ROFL


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

It's a St. Benoldensetter!!!!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sharlin said:


> It's a St. Benoldensetter!!!!!!!


Designer breed....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

sharlin said:


> It's a St. Benoldensetter!!!!!!!


 
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
Good one!!!!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I would have guessed setter and Golden mix but we already know thats wrong. Has the Setter coloring though or maybe Cocker coloring. The head almost looks Golden - look at the ear set

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I was going to say English Setter and Golden mix...

Wonder what he really is?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is sable on his markings- which could be from collie, from leonberger (not likely, that's an extremely rare breed, and you wouldn't find a mix with leonberger in it)

Setters and Goldens and spaniels do not carry the sable gene to my knowledge...


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

This, I would bet, is a mix of a mix. 

In the coloring and markings this dog reminds me of a white factored sable collie. Something in it's head/face remind me of collie too. What adds the bulk that a collie wouldn't have, and gives it less coat? Maybe another herding breed, aust. shep? It looks too small for a stock dog. I don't see any English Setter. 

Okay, the real answer is?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He does look young- I would say 8 months?


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

English Setters and Cockers do carry that color gene but if I'm not mistaken, in a Setter its called lemon and I'm not sure what its called in the Cocker. I had a parti-colored Cocker that was that exact color when I was a kid. She was in fact a puppy from a breeding I did as a young stupid girl. Mom and dad were both solid reddish brown and Bonnie was the only parti in the litter. I was offered $450.00 for her when she matured and that was in 1958! I turned it down.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Hi gang,
Sorry I have been MIA all day! 
Well, I have to say some interesting guesses here! 

And the winner is Cubbysans, well part of it anyway. 
*This dog is a Great Dane/Great Pyrenees Mix* and she is a beauty. 
Her mom is a Great Pyrenees and dad is a Great Dane.

ACC got her age right with 8 months. Good job guys! 

She is from New Mexico, the shelter there sends us dogs. 
Get this, she does NOT shed! No kidding, NO hair at all comes off this girl. I have tried pulling some and nothing. 

Thanks for playing my game!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Forgot to say she stands about hip high right now! She is a BIG DOG!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hey I was right too. ROFLMBO


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Hey I was right too. ROFLMBO


YES, Hooch, you 2 were also right, she is a MUTT!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Great Dane??? I don't see that at all. WOW. She is going to be big!!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks like he's got some Brtittainy in him


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Great Dane??? I don't see that at all. WOW. She is going to be big!!


The shelter told us, 1 parent was a dane & the other was a pyrenees...They knew the man who owned the parents. 

She will be huge!


----------

